# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2

## jk21

*Η παρακάτω συνταγή αυγόψωμου έχει την επαρκή ποσότητα αυγού ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί από μόνο του σε θρυμματισμένη μορφή σαν αυγοτροφή .Η μοναδική προτεινόμεη τροποποίηση είναι αφού ετοιμασθεί να προστεθεί πριν δοθεί στα πουλιά ,σε πιο αφράτη μορφή (αλλά όχι λασπερή ) με την προσθήκη ελάχιστου μελόνερου στην αντίστοιχη ποσότητα.Επίσης αν κάποιος θέλει να δώσει μέσω αυτής επιπλέον φρεσκοβρασμένο αυγό ,τότε πρέπει να προσθέσει και ποσότητα αμυλούχου υλικού (κουσκους ,ρασκ ή φρυγανιά ) ώστε να διατηρηθούν οι διατροφικά σωστές αναλογίες.Με χρήση κουςκους ή ρασκ μπορεί να διαλύσει και τυχόν πρόσθετα συμπληρώματα στο νερό που θα απορροφήσουν.Για ένα επιπλέον αυγό θα προσθέσει 1 δαχτυλο υψος φρυγανιά στο μούλτι όπου θα τα ανακατέψει .Αν κάνει χρήση κουκσκους ή ρασκ θα βάλει σε 50 ml νερου τα συμπληρώματα του να διαλυθούν (εγω το κανω με μιξεράκι του καφέ ) και θα αφήσει να απορροφηθουν για 10-20 λεπτα ανάλογα αν περιέχουν μέσα λιπαρη -ελαιούχα ουσία ή όχι (εγώ βάζω 1κουτ γυρη,10 ml σιτέλαιο ,1 κουτ μαγια μπυρας,1 κουταλιά μέλι και λίγο προβιοτκό και πότε πότε ελάχιστη σπιρουλίνα ) .Αυτά θα τα αναμίξει με ποσότητα θρυμματισμένου αυγόψωμου 2 δαχτύλων ύψος σε μουλτι.*
*η συνταγή για το αυγόψωμο είναι*
*250 ml αλεύρι σίτου απο σκληρο σιτάρι (τύπου χωριάτικο) ή ί δια ποσότητα σιμιγδάλι ψιλο*
*3 κουταλιές της σούπας γεμάτες αλεύρι ολικής άλεσης (ισως και λιγο περισσοτερο ώστε το τελικό μίγμα να είναι ένας πολύ πυκνός-σφιχτός χυλός)*
*6 μετρια αυγά (χωρίς τσόφλι -αν θέλουμε το ψήνουμε και το θρυμματίζουμε ξέχωρα )*
*70 ml σησαμέλαιο ή ελαιόλαδο*
*1μισυ φάκελλο baking powder*
*Μέλι αν δεν μας πειράζει να μειωθούν τα θρεπτικα συστατικά του από τη θέρμανση ,βάζουμε 2 κουταλιες της σούπας .Αλλιώς το βάζουμε λίγο λίγο σαν μελόνερο στο θρυμματισμένο αυγόψωμο*
*Ζυμώνουμε και αφήνουμε μισή ώρα να ηρεμήσει .Μετά ψήνουμε σε φόρμα στους 180 βαθμούς όση ώρα χρειάζεται κάθε φούρνος .Εγώ το ετοιμάζω σε ψωμοπαρασκευαστή (ΠΑΡΤΕ και σεις να τρώνε ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΨΩΜΙ τα παιδιά σας!!!) .Οταν κρυώσει θρυμματίζεται εύκολα με το χέρι ή το μούλτι* 
*,ανάλογα με πόσο λεπτόκοκκη την θέλουμε την αυγοτροφή μας.*



*Ψημμένο αυγόψωμο με κομμένη την πάνω επιφάνεια όπου διακρίνεται το εσωτερικό του*

----------


## xXx

εγώ πάντως παιδιά το δοκίμασα....είναι νόστιμο....λίγη ζάχαρη να είχε παραπάνω και θα ήταν  τέλειο  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δημήτρη πάλι έγραψες και δεν έχει και άδικο ο Βασίλης.Ευχαριστούμε.  ::

----------


## xXx

Κωνσταντίνε για να μη παρεξηγηθώ.....εγώ το έφαγα, δεν το δωσα στα πουλιά μου "fullyhappy" ....ειλικρινά μιλάω

----------


## jk21

...μαλλον πρεπει  πρωτα να τα περασει απο καμμια κοινοτητα απεξαρτησης  απο τις ηδη ζαχαρωμενες τροφες που τα εχει εθισει   :winky:   "fullyhappy"

----------


## mitsman

* "αν κάποιος θέλει να δώσει μέσω  αυτής επιπλέον φρεσκοβρασμένο αυγό ,τότε πρέπει να προσθέσει και  ποσότητα αμυλούχου υλικού (κουσκους ,ρασκ ή φρυγανιά ) ώστε να  διατηρηθούν οι διατροφικά σωστές αναλογίες.Με χρήση κουςκους ή ρασκ  μπορεί να διαλύσει και τυχόν πρόσθετα συμπληρώματα στο νερό που θα  απορροφήσουν.Για ένα επιπλέον αυγό θα προσθέσει 1 δαχτυλο υψος φρυγανιά  στο μούλτι όπου θα τα ανακατέψει .Αν κάνει χρήση κουκσκους ή ρασκ θα  βάλει σε 50 ml νερου τα συμπληρώματα του να διαλυθούν* * και θα αφήσει να απορροφηθουν για 10-20 λεπτα ανάλογα αν περιέχουν μέσα λιπαρη -ελαιούχα ουσία ή όχι"
*Να κανω μια ερωτηση. η πσοτητα της φρυγανιας αναφερεται.του κους κους ειναι η ιδια???

----------


## jk21

υπολογισε το κουσκους  σε ογκο αν φουσκωσει 2 φορες τον ογκο του αυγου .το τελικο αποτελεσμα δηλαδη 2 μερη αμυλουχου ,1 μερος αυγου.οταν ταιζονται νεοσσοι δεν ειναι κρισιμο να ειναι και περισσοτερο το αυγο.στην περιοδο αυτη εγω βαζω στην παρουσα συνταγη και αυγο σκετο στο αυγοψωμο χωρις προβληματα παχυνσης ουτε στα μεγαλα ουτε στους νεοσσους

----------


## mitsman

Οποτε το νερο που προσθετουμε το υπολογισουμε συμφωνα με τον οκγο που θελουμε να εχει το κους κους!?

----------


## jk21

νερο θα βαλεις οσο και κουσκους οπως ειναι στεγνο 
δες και εδω 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CF%82

για 50 ml κουσκους βαζω 50 ml νερου και μετα το ανακατευω με ενα αυγο.ομως επειδη εσυ θελεις κυριως να εχεις αυγοψωμο στην αυγοτροφη και λιγοτερο κουσκους με αυγο επιπλεον  γιατι δεν εχεις πολλα πουλακια να φτιαξεις ποσοτητα (μετα τα γεννητουρια θα εχεις! )
προς το παρον βαλε 2 δαχτυλα στο μουλτι αυγοψωμο τριμμενο  ,μισο αυγο και κουσκους φουσκωμενο που θα εχει προκυψει απο 25 ml κουσκους στεγνο και 25 ml νερο

----------


## mitsman

Σε περιπτωση που θελουμε να κανουμε πιο αφρατη την αυγοτροφη,επειδη μου τελειωσε το κινοα κ ειμαι ετοιμος να το παθω το εγκεφαλικο,μπορω να βαλω απλα μελονερο.ετσι?στα 200 γραμ.αυγοτροφης ποσα ml  να ειναι αρκετα???μηπως εχετε δοκιμασει??

----------


## jk21

βαζε μια μια κουταλιες της σουπας και ανακατευε με το κουταλι ,θα απλωθει .με 2 πιστευω θα ειναι οκ .γιατι δεν την αφρατευεις με κουσκους;βαλε το κουσκους να απορροφησει μελονερο (αν θες βαλε περισσοτερο μελονερο απο κουσκους για πιο αφρατη ,θα το δεις με το ματι ) και μετα ανακατεψε με κουταλι με το αυγοψωμο

για την κινοα εχεις pm

----------


## mitsman

Αν προσθεσω κους κους δεν θα πρεπει να βαλω κ φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο για να μην χαθουν οι διατροφικες αναλογιες???δηλαδη δεν θα εχω περισσοτερο απο οτι πρεπει αμυλο?!?!?

----------


## jk21

θα βαλεις λιγο ( 1κουταλι του γλυκου ) γυρη στο κουσκους ή  μαγια μπυρας (1/2 κουταλιου .αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχες παρει μαγια οταν ειχες ανεβει αθηνα) και θα ανεβασεις με αυτα την πρωτεινη.αν θες βαλε βεβαια και αυγο.εκτος αν εχεις λογο να μην θελεις να βαλεις αλλο

----------


## mitsman

Ειχα παρει μαγια μπυρας!οποτε θα το κανω ετσι...σημερα το πρωι τους εβαλα μελονερο!αυριο θα το φτιαξω με κους κους να δουμε κιολας,τους αρεσει?

----------


## mitsman

Αν ηθελα να αφρατεψω την αυγοτροφη μου,θα μπορουσα να το κανω με γαλα????αντι μελονερο ας πουμε???το γαλα για τον ανθρωπο εχει απιστευτες θρεπτικες αξιες!
εχει φουλ ασβεστιο, φωσφορο, σεληνιο, μαγνησιο, καλιο, ιωδιο, βιταμινες Α, Β1, Β2, Β3, Β5, Β9, Β12  και 
οι πρωτεΐνες του γάλακτος και ιδιαίτερα η καζεΐνη, έχουν πολύ υψηλή  βιολογική αξία. Κατατάσσονται στη δεύτερη θέση στον πίνακα βιολογικής  αξίας μετά από τις πρωτεΐνες του αυγού. 
       Χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρεται ότι 2 ποτήρια γάλακτος περιέχουν όλα τα αμινοξέα (εκτός από ένα) που χρειάζεται καθημερινά ο άνθρωπος.
τι λετε λοιπον???

----------


## xXx

λέμε....όχι στο γάλα...
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AC%CE%BB%CE%B1

----------


## mitsman

Ειπα κ εγω πως ανακαλυψα την αμερικη...χε χε!!

----------


## jk21

δημητρη γαλα δεν μπορεις να βαλεις λογω λακτοζης αλλα κεφιρ
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ighlight=kefir

 ή γιαουρτι σε ποσοστο μεχρι 5% μπορεις ανετα γιατι κατα ενα μεγαλο μερος (ειδικα το κεφιρ) την εχει ηδη μεταβολισμενη σε γαλακτικο οξυ απο τους γαλακτοβακιλλους που περιεχει.παντως η ανωτερη απο ολες πρωτεινη ειναι του ασπραδιου του αυγου!...και χωρις λιπαρα

----------


## mirsini_st

μιας και γραφεις εδω για κεφιρ...μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να βρω μαγια για κεφιρ που ψαχνω εδω κ ενα χρονο????????

----------


## jk21

ειχε (δεν ξερω αν εχει ακομα ) και διεθετε δωρεαν e-shop με βιολογικα προιοντα δωρεαν απο την εδρα του και με ψωνια αλλα αν στο εφερνε σπιτι .εγω ετσι προμηθευτηκα.ισως και σε καποιο κανονικο τετοιο μαγαζι βρεις γιατι αυτο παει χερι με χερι (συνηθως δωρεαν).αν δεν βρεις καπου ευκολα μπορω να σου δωσω (δωρεαν φυσικα ) αλλα μικρη ποσοτητα γιατι εχει αναπτυχθει αλλα οχι πολυ αφου επειδη δεν κανω μεγαλη καταναλωση το καλλιεργω σε αργο ρυθμο στο ψυγειο.ομως γρηγορα θα σου μεγαλωσει.αν θελεις να σου δωσω ή να σου πω το e-shop στειλε πμ .επισης ετοιμο σκευασμα βρισκεις στα ψυγεια των μαρκετ οπου εχει και το γνωστο ξυνογαλα αριανι .μια εταιρια της β ελλαδας βγαζει μονο για μαρκετ.εχουν ετοιμο ομως χωρις σπορο και ολα τα καταστηματα βιολογικων

----------


## mitsman

Ηθελα να κανω μια(ακομη) ερωτηση!Την ωρα που θρυματιζουμε στο μουλτι το αυγοψωμο ειναι μιας πρωτης ταξεως ευκαιρια να ανακατεψουμε τελεια την μαγια μπυρας,γυρη,βιταμινες και φυστικι βραζιλιας!Ωστοσο η ψυξη στην καταψυξη θα εχει απωλειες οσον αφορα βιταμινες πρωτεινες και θρεπτικα συστατικα???

----------


## jk21

το φυστικι να το βαζεις πριν το ψησιμο τριβοντας το με λιγο αλευρι για να εξαφανιζεται η πιθανοτητα αλφατοξινων απο μυκητες που αναπτυσσονται αο κακη συντηρηση των ξηρων καρπων.τις υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες παντα οταν ειναι να φτιαξεις το τελικο σκευασμα που θα δωσεις στα πουλια.μιαγια ,γυρη μπορεις να τα βαλεις και πριν την καταψυξη αλλα εγω τα βαζω αφου το βγαλω απο την καταψυξη .ετσι οπως ειναι μισο παγωμενο αν τις ριξεις στο μουλτι ξανα μαζι του ,μια χαρα αλεθονται.η μαγια ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι σκονη και την γυρη ακομη και χοντρη (αν και θρυμματιζεται) εμενα μου την τρωνε

----------


## mitsman

Και εμενα μου την τρωνε!απλα καθε φορα λερωνουμε τα σκευη!για αυτο ελεγα μηπως καναμε την ζωη μας πιο ευκολη!!αλλα δεν πειραζει...πλεον ολα κυλανε ρολοι...θυμαμαι ποσο το φοβομουν στην αρχη και τωρα ουτε και θελω να ακουω για ετοιμες αηδιες..

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν αυτο σε βολευει αλλα την γυρη μπορεις να την αλεσεις και με το αυγοψωμο πριν μπει καταψυξη .στον παγο δεν εχει προβλημα.η ζεστη την καταστρεφει.στον παγο εχουν μονο λαχαικα που εχουν στο εσωτερικο τους χυμους και παγωνουν και οταν ξεπαγωνουν η υφη τους ειναι εντελως διαφορετικη

----------


## mitsman

οποτε ουτε η μαγια μπυρας εχει προβλημα!ετσι?γιατι ειναι κατι που θελει και αυτο καλο ανακατεμα για να παει παντου!!!
Θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε γραμμαρια ανα κιλο αυγοψωμου???δηλαδη στο ενα κιλο αυγοψωμο(εγω φτιαχνω αυτο για τις καρδερινες χωρις σαλιγκαρια ομως!δεν ξερω αν παιζει καποιο ρολο) ποσα γραμμαρια μαγια μπυρας ποσα γυρης και ποσο φυστικι βραζιλιας?γιατι το κουταλακι μπορει να πεσει εξω....

----------


## jk21

δημητρη το εγραφα στην πρωτη σελιδα .για 2 δαχτυλα αυγοψωμο τριμμενο (υψος στο μουλτι )  απο 1 κουταλι γυρη και 1 κουταλι  μαγια (οχι κουταλια μεγαλη ) .στην πτεροροια και στην αναπαραγωγη αν δεν βαζεις καποιο αλλο συμπληρωμα με αμινοξεα ,μπορεις και περισσοτερο.ειδικα γυρη ,γιατι η μαγια οσο ναναι δεν ειναι και τρελα στη γευση .η γυρη ειναι!μπορεις επεισης να βαζεις στην προετοιμασια καλυτερα 1μισυ γυρη ,μισο μαγια (σε αντιστοιχιες αν θες και περισσοτερο) και στην πτεροροια και τα δυο ισορροπα.brazil nuts να τριβεις 2-3 για ολοκληρο το αυγοψωμο.πριν το ψησιμο ειπαμε ,οκ!
σου τα αναφερω ετσι γιατι ετσι τα βαζω .οχι με γραμμαρια αλλα με κουταλι του γλυκου.μην ανησυχεις ειτε επειδη ειναι φυσικα συμπληρωματα που απλα εχουν πυκνα καποια στοιχεια αλλα πολυ λιγοτερο απο συνθετικα συνπληρωματα ,ειτε γιατι οι ποσοτητες δεν ειναι μεγαλες ,δεν πειραζει να πεσεις λιγο εξω.καλα κανεις και φτιαχνεις τη συνταγη για τις καρδερινες γιατι εκει (πιο καινουργια χρονικα) εχω προσθεσει και καποια ποιοτικοτερα αλευρα αλλα και καρθαμελαιο σαν προταση.τα ιθαγενη θελουν περισσοτερη ζωικη πρωτεινη γιαυτο και τα σαλιγκαρια .για σενα ειναι οκ και χωρις

----------


## akoylini

Δημητρη και στις 2 αυγοτροφες σου αναφερεις και τον *ψωμοπαρασκευαστή ,*μπορεις να μου πεις ποση ωρα εχεις το μειγμα στον παρασκευαστη και ισως σε πιο προγραμμα ?

----------


## mitsman

Εγω παντως μολις το εφτιαξα το αυγοψωμο μου!!! 45 λεπτα στους 170 με αερα απο επανω και στο τελος εβαλα 2 φορες το μαχαιρι να δω αν ψηθηκε μεχρι μεσα!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΚΗ το βαζω σε ενα προγραμμα που οναμαζεται ΤΑΧΥ   (ως προς το χρονο )  στη θεση ΜΕΤΡΙΟ γιατι εχει και απλο αλευρι και ολικης .αν θυμαμαι καλα ζυμωμα ,φουσκωμα ,ψησιμο δεν ξεπερνανε την μια ωρα και κατι (καπου εχω το βιβλιο οδηγιων και δεν το βρισκω να σου πω ακριβως ) .παντως μια χαρα γινεται και στο φουρνο.

----------


## akoylini

Οκ το έχουμε δημητρη,ευχαριστώ

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω το εφτιαξα σε τετραγωνη φορμα για κεικ και εγινε σουπερ.

Το εκοψα φετες, τις τυλιξα με μεμβρανη και τα εβαλα στον καταψυκτη. Οποτε χρειαζομαι, βγαζω μια φετα, την ξεπαγωνω, την τριβω στο μουλτι και την διατηρω στη συντηρηση...

----------


## vikitaspaw

Παιδια το φτιαξα κ εγω κ ο Ριο τρελενεται!! Γρηγορο, ευκολο κ υγιεινο!!

----------


## vag21

μετα απο προτροπη του jk21 αποφασισα να σταματησω του εμποριου και να φτιαχνω και εγω τη δικη μου αγνη αυγοτροφη.αν μειωσω τα υλικα στο μισο θα ειναι παλι πολλη για ενα πουλακι και ποσο καιρο διατειρηται στη καταψυξη?μελονερο βρισκουμε στα σουπερμαρκετ? στη πτερρορεια ξερω βαζουμε καθε μερα τις υπολοιπες εποχες με βαση οτι το μουλακι το εχω παντα μεσα στο σπιτι ειναι καλα μια φορα την εβδομαδα?να την αφηνω δηλαδη μια οληκληρη μερα και μετα να την αποσυρω?

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ το αυγοψωμο απο την στιγμη που θα ψηθει και τριφτει μπορει να μπει σε δοσεις 2 ημερων (και 3ων αλλα οσο πιο φρεσκο τοσο καλυτερα για να μην μειωνεται η αξια των λιποδιαλυτων βιταμινων και των λιπαρων οξεων που οξειωνονται στην επαφη τους με τον αερα ( το ιδιο ισχυει και με τις ετοιμες που απο την στιγμη που θα ανοιχτουν μεχρι να καταναλωθουν περναει συνηθως αρκετος καιρος με ολα τα επακολουθα για την διατροφικη αξια τους στην πορεια των ημερων )  σε μικρες σακουλιτσες και την διατηρεις για 1 βδομαδα στο ψυγειο ή και 2 μηνες ανετα στην καταψυξη .

εγω να ξερεις κανω αυτην τωρα πια , χωρις να βαζω για τα καναρινια σαλιγκαρι .η ανωτεροτητα της (αν θες οσο δυνατον το καλυτερο αν και η παρουσα συνταγη ειναι επισης πολυ καλη ) ειναι η μιξη σιταλευρου με βρωμης και (ή ) αμαρανθου που εχουν υψηλα καποια κρισιμα αμινοξεα  και η προσμιξη καραθμελαιου και λινελαιου που αυξανει την παροχη ω3 και ω6 στη σωστη αναλογια (δες το τελευταιο σχολιο εκει ) .επισης προσφατα ατομο το οποιο σεβομαι για τις επιστημονικες του γνωσεις πανω στα πτηνα μου ειπε μαλιστα οτι τα αυγα μπορουν να αυξηθουν κατα 1-2 ή εστω τα ασπραδια γιατι η πρωτεινη που υπολογισαμε οτι δινουμε με συνταγη για 400 - 500γρ αλευρι πανω κατω ,εχει μικρα περιθωρια αυξησης ακομα ,συμφωνα με τις αναγκες των καναρινιων *Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή*η συνταγη ειναι υπολογισμενη για να δινετε σε πτεροροια ανετα καθε μερα αλλα και σε ολο το αλλο διαστημα εκτος απο το τελος πτεροροιας εως αρχες του χειμωνα .ομως εσυ δεν θα βαλεις το πουλακι σε αναπαραγωγη λογω οτι δεν ειναι γονιμο και ουτε θα υπαρχουν την ανοιξη νεοσσοι προς μεγαλωμα .επειδη λοιπον μιλαμε για καρδερινοκαναρο θα δινεις καθε μερα μονο στην πτεροροια μεχρι ομως να βγουνε τα νεα φτερα  (ισως παρει και στο φθινοπωρο ενα διαστημα ) και να τονιστει απο την λουτεινη του κροκου η οποια μασκα εχει το πουλακι .την υπολοιπη περιοδο δινε 2 - 3 το πολυ μερες συνεχομενες την εβδομαδα 

την αφηνεις 1 μερα και την αποσυρεις εκτος αν την αφρατευεις με καποιον τροπο (πχ αναμιξη ελαφρως βρασμενης κινοας ) οποτε το καλοκαρι λογω υγρασιας στην τροφη την αποσυρεις πιο νωρις μην χαλασει 

θα σου προτεινα  παντα να βαζεις μεσα της  (ανακατευοντας το τριμμενο αυγοψωμο με αυτα σε πολυκοφτη - μουλτι ) 1 κουταλια ριγανη για 6 κουταλιες αυγοψωμου και 1 κουταλια αποξηραμενο ταραξακο .στην πτεροροια να βαζεις αν θες και καλεντουλα αποξηραμενη ( θα τα βρεις οικονομικοτατα στα μαγαζια με βοτανα στο κεντρο της αθηνας ) 
*
*

----------


## vag21

σε ευχαριστω φιλε δημητρη ησουν οπως παντα κατατοπιστικοτατος.εδω και μια εβδομαδα που ειμαι στο σαιτ εχω μαθει τοσα που δεν εμαθα εδω και χρονια που ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με τα ωδικα πτηνα.μπραβο παιδια ειστε πολυ καλοι.

----------


## vag21

την ριγανη και τον ταραξακο να τα βαζουμε και αυτα οταν τριψουμε το αυγοψωμο και ολο το μιγμα στην καταψυξη η καθε φορα που θα βγαζουμε τη μεριδα της βδομαδας τοτε να τα προσθετουμε και αυτα?θελω να πω μπαινουν τα βοτανα στην καταψυξη?

----------


## jk21

δεν θα ελεγα οτι χρειαζεται να το κανεις εκτος αν καθε φορα που καταψυχεις δεν θελεις να μπαινεις σε αυτη τη διαδικασια .μαλιστα οταν θρυμματιζουμε ενα χλωρο τουλαχιστον χορταρικο ,μειωνεται η διατροφικη του αξια απο οτι ξερω .ισως και καποια ελαια που εξαγονται να οξειδωνονται ...

----------


## joncr

Καλημερα. Μολις τελιωσα και γω με το αυγοψωμο . Ψηνεται στο φουρνο ,τωρα.
Εκανα λιγο παραπανω ποσοτιτα μιας και υπαρχει ο τροπος συντηρησης στον καταψυκτη
Λοιπον εβαλα:

300γρ Αλευρι ολικης αλεσης
300γρ Αλευρι σιτου (κιτρινο)
200γρ Αλευρι βρωμης
200γρ Ριζαλευρο ( χωρις γλουτεινη)
100γρ Αυγοτροφη συσκευασμενη
1 φακελακι μπαικιν παουντερ
2 κουταλιες μελι
8 αυγα ( μαζι με τα τσοφλια τα οποια  τα εβρασα με μιλοξυδο και τα εκανα σκονη στο μουλτι)
1 κομματακι σουπιοκοκκαλο , το μαλλακο μερος ( και αυτο βρασμενο και στεγνωμενο )
τσαι με διαφορα βοτανα που ειχα φτιαξει απο χτες
Λαδι απο διαβορα βοτανα που ειχα φτιαξει και το χρησιμοποιουσα για τις αυγοτροφες

επισης στο μιγμα προσθεσα :
5 καψουλες milk thilst (εκχειλισμα γαιδουραγκαθου)
Φρεσκο δεντρολιβανο
Ριγανη 
Κολλιανδρο
Ταραξακο
καλέντουλα
παπαρουνοσπορο

ελπιζω μην εγινε πολυ τουρμπο και μου ζητανε γυναικες...

να δουμε τωρα πως θα το δεχτουνε , αν και τα δικα μου τρωνε τα παντα.

Πως το βλεπεις Δημητρη; Το σκεπτικο μου ειναι να το δινω σκετο χωρις να εχει αναγκη καποιου προσθετου φρεσκου υλικου. Φυσικα οταν υπαρχει χρονος θα προτειμω παντα κατι  φρεσκο

----------


## jk21

αν το ρυζαλευρο ειναι το γνωστο σκευασμα για κρεμες μωρων ειναι ηδη ψημενο και δεν εχει νοημα να προστεθει απο την αρχη στο μιγμα για ψησιμο .αν δεν ειναι ψημενο ,θα προτιμουσα αλλα αλευρα .το ετοιμο σκευασμα το προτεινα στην συνταγη απλης αυγοτροφης ως ευκολο τροπο προσθεσης συνθετικων βιταμινων που περιεχει (αλλα και πρεβιοτικων ) χωρις προσθηκη αλλου συμπληρωματος  .το 1 φακελλακι baking αν σου καταφερε να τα φουσκωσει ,μια χαρα ειναι .αλλα σε μενα θελει περισσοτερο .μου φαινεται επισης αρκετη η ποσοτητα των αλευρων για 8 μονο αυγα ,αλλα για αυτη την περιοδο ,σε οσους εχει περασει η πτεροροια ,μια χαρα ειναι .την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη την ξαναεψησες; αν ναι τοτε κατι που ειχε καποτε ψηθει ... και καποια στιγμη αποτελεσε την πρωτη υλη για την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη και το ξαναψησανε (οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε .. )  τωρα το ψηνεις για τριτη φορα ... σε καποια συστατικα σαφως μειωνεται η θρεπτικη αξια σημαντικα ... αν δεν την ξαναεψησες αλλα απλα την ανεμειξες τοτε ειναι οκ .επισης ολα τα βοτανα αλλα και το εκχυλισμα  milkthistle πρεπει να μπαινουν μετα το ψησιμο .οι ιδιοτητες των βοτανων στηριζονται κατα πολυ στα αιθερια ελαια που περιεχουν .αν ψηθουν τοτε εξατμιζονται με τη θερμανση , απολαμβανουμε εμεις τη μυρωδια τους αλλα τα πουλακια μονο κατι ψιλα ...

οπως και να εχει καλοφαγωτο !

----------


## kon82

καλημερα και εγω φτιαχνω αυτο το αυγοψωμο και δεν μενει τιποτα !!το τρωνε ολο!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σαν ξηρή αυγοτροφηηηηη ??? Τι λεετε τώρα !!!!  :Love0001:  
Τα cockatiel δέχονται πλέον πάρα πολύ την ξηρή αυγοτροφη οπότε τι καλύτερο απο το να προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω το αυγοψωμο !!!  :: 
κ.Δημητρη έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις , το βάζω στην φόρμα για κέικ να ψηθεί πρέπει να ροδίσει απο πάνω ή αρκεί να δω ότι ψήθηκε απο μέσα ; 
Θα χωρίσω την ποσότητα σε δύο μέρη , το ένα αυγοψωμο με γύρη και το άλλο χωρίς ώστε να δω ποιο θα δεχτούν πιο εύκολα ... πόση γύρη να βάλω στο μείγμα πριν το ψήσιμο ; 
Αν αντί για να μπει σε φόρμα εφοσον ειναι ζύμη το κάνω μπαλάκια με λαδόκολλα σε ταψί για ψήσιμο έτσι ώστε να βγάζω συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα κάθε φορά απο κατάψυξη (διατηρείται; ) θα ψηθεί όπως πρέπει ; :/ 
Φαίνεται καταπληκτική συνταγή !  :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

Kατ αρχην  ,μην το θεωρεις ιδιο σε υφη με την ετοιμη ξηρη αυγοτροφη .Αν εννοεις οτι αυτη τρωνε τα πουλακια ,δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα αποδεχθουν εξ αρχης και το αυγοψωμο .

Αρκει να δεις οτι ψηθηκε μεσα . Αν ρωδησει απο πανω ,το πανω μερος σιγουρα δεν τους πολυαρεσει .Καλυτερα ισα ισα για να κρατα και λιγο υγρασια παραπανω ,οχι ομως να ειναι αψητο 

Η γυρη που αναφερω αν θυμαμαι καλ α , ειναι με προσθηκη μετα μεσω αναμιξης με κουσκους ή και σκετης ,διαλλυμενης καπως σε χλιαρο νερο για να ανακατευτει με το τριμμενο αυγοψωμο .Μπορεις να το κανεις φυσικα και εξ αρχης στο μιγμα που θα ψησεις ,αλλα αυτο σημαινει μειωση  καποιων βιταμινων και εξαφανιση των ενζυμων , αν προκειται για γυρη καταψυξης που τα εχει ακομα ενεργα 

Γυρη μπορεις να βαζεις 1 με 2 κουταλια του γλυκου για καθε 100 γρ υλικων πανω κατω . Οσο περισσοτερο τοσο καλυτερα .Με φυσικα συμπληρωματα δεν χρειαζεται προσοχη ιδιαιτερη στην ποσοτητα παροχης 

Δεν ξερω για ξεχωρα κομματια πως ψηνεται  , ξερω ομως οτι αν απλωσεις περισσοτερο τη ζυμη σε λεπτο στρωμα , θα ψηθει πιο γρηγορα 

Καποια χρονια μετα τη χρηση αυτης της αυγοτροφης  οσο και αυτης που ειχε υπαρξει ως η εξελιξη της  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*εχω πια καταληξει σε αυτη   *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*την οποια αν δεν θες να δινεις σε κρεμωδη υφη , μπορεις να προσθετεις ισοποση ποσοτητα φρυγανιας ή τριμμενων νιφαδων βρωμης  στο μουλτι αφου ετοιμασεις την κρεμωδη ,και να δινεις τελικα μια υφη σαν αυτη που θες 

ή και σε αυτη  *Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά*που ειναι πιο κοντα σε αυτο που ζητας , χωρις να ειναι απαραιτητα και τα τρια μερη της και να γινει μονοχρωμη κυριως με το πρασινο μερος της εκτος αν τους αρεσει η κοκκινη πιπερια και κανεις και το κοκκινο μερος της .Να ξερεις οτι ο χυμος πορτοκαλιου ή το ξυσμα πορτοκάλι ή η μπανάνα ,αυξανει και την αποδοχη 
Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η πατε αυγοτροφη του Δημήτρη mitsman είναι ειλικρινά καταπληκτική αλλά δυστυχώς τα cockatiel μου δε την τρώνε ! 
Την έχω φτιάξει πολλές φορές και είτε την αραιωνω μετά με φρυγανιά , είτε με μπισκότα πτι μπερ είτε με βρώμη ! Πάλι τίποτα ... :Confused:  :Confused: 
Μάλλον θα προσπαθήσω το αυγοψωμο που σε υφή και όψη νομίζω μοιάζει αρκετά της cede που τρώνε τα μικρά μου και αν δω ότι είναι πιο υγρή και δε τη θέλουν θα προσπαθήσω να την αραιωσω με λίγο μπισκότο που τους αρέσει ! 
Θα διαβάσω και την συνταγή  για την ιδανική αυγοτροφη που μου παραθεσατε και βλέπουμε !!! 
Απο βδομάδα θα έχετε φωτογραφίες και νέα στο ανάλογο θέμα συνταγής που επέλεξα τελικά !  ::

----------


## jk21

αν εχουν συνηθισει τη cede   http://cede.be/en/our-products/produ...d-for-canaries

για να εχεις αποδοχη θα πρεπει να προσθεσεις σε ποσοτητα το τριτο υλικο της σε ποσοστο στο μιγμα συστατικων της 

*Composition*Bakery products, egg and egg products, *sugars*, seeds, vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats, minerals.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έφτιαξα το μεσημέρι το αυγόψωμο και περίμενα μέχρι τώρα να δω αν θα φάνε τα cockatielίνια ! 
Για πρώτη γνωριμία μπορώ να πω τα πήγαμε αρκετά καλά , έφαγαν μισή κουταλιά του γλυκού το καθένα ... (μόνο ψίχα αλεσμένη) 
Πάμε λοιπόν να σας παρουσιάσω το φωτορεπορτάζ μου από την εμπειρία μου στην κουζίνα (να είναι καλά ο κ.Δημήτρης jk που υποστήριζε ψυχολογικά μιας και όταν ξεκίνησε να φουσκώνει το μείγμα και εγώ το έβλεπα να φουσκώνει , να φουσκώνει , να φουσκώνει , α ναι ... να φουσκώνει χαχαχα τρόμαξα μην βγει από το ταψάκι  :: )

Η συνταγή που έκανα είναι η εξής : 

*250ml αλεύρι σίτου σκληρό 
3 κ.σ. αλεύρι ολικής άλεσης 
2 κ.σ. θυμαρίσιο μέλι 
2 1/2 κ.γ. γύρη 
6 medium αυγά 
3 κ.σ. ελαιόλαδο 
1 1/2 φακελάκια baking powder 

*


> *250 ml αλεύρι σίτου απο σκληρο σιτάρι (τύπου χωριάτικο) ή ί δια ποσότητα σιμιγδάλι ψιλο
> 3 κουταλιές της σούπας γεμάτες αλεύρι ολικής άλεσης (ισως και λιγο περισσοτερο ώστε το τελικό μίγμα να είναι ένας πολύ πυκνός-σφιχτός χυλός)
> 6 μετρια αυγά (χωρίς τσόφλι -αν θέλουμε το ψήνουμε και το θρυμματίζουμε ξέχωρα )
> 70 ml σησαμέλαιο ή ελαιόλαδο
> 1μισυ φάκελλο baking powder
> Μέλι αν δεν μας πειράζει να μειωθούν τα θρεπτικα συστατικά του από τη θέρμανση ,βάζουμε 2 κουταλιες της σούπας .Αλλιώς το βάζουμε λίγο λίγο σαν μελόνερο στο θρυμματισμένο αυγόψωμο
> Ζυμώνουμε και αφήνουμε μισή ώρα να ηρεμήσει .Μετά ψήνουμε σε φόρμα στους 180 βαθμούς όση ώρα χρειάζεται κάθε φούρνος*



απόσπασμα από #1

και το έβαλα σε μια φόρμα απλή μιας χρήσης μακρόστενη : 



τα στάδια ψησίματος είναι τα παρακάτω : 


πρώτα 2 λεπτά (160 βαθμούς αέρα) σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο στους 200 βαθμούς στον αέρα !\






8 λεπτά αφότου μπήκε στον φούρνο 






26 λεπτά αφότου μπήκε στον φούρνο 






44 λεπτά αφότου μπήκε στον φούρνο , οπότε συνολικός χρόνος ψησίματος 45 λεπτά ! 









Η προετοιμασία : 

αφότου κρυώσει , χωρίζουμε την κόρα από την ψίχα και τα αλέθουμε ξεχωριστά μιας και η κόρα λόγω πιο έντονης γεύσης πιθανόν να μην αρέσει στα πουλάκια ! 




κόβουμε σε κυβάκια και θρυμματίζουμε καλά καλά στο μπλέντερ ! (παρακάτω φαίνεται μόνο η ψίχα) 







Την ψίχα την σερβίρουμε είτε σκέτη (τα cockatiel μου την προτίμησαν έτσι) είτε αλεσμένη μαζί με ένα κρόκο αυγού (θα το προσπαθήσω αφότου μάθουν την σκέτη) 
Την κόρα την σερβίρουμε αλεσμένη μαζί με ένα κρόκο βρασμένου αυγού ! 


καλά μαγειρέματα !!!  :: 
Κ.Δημήτρη jk ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εμψύχωση την ώρα της μαγειρικής και την βοήθεια !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νοστιμότατο φαίνεται!!! Μπράβο σου που ασχολείσαι και κάνεις πάντα το καλύτερο για τα μωρά σου!!!  :Love0020:

----------


## jk21

η εμφανιση τα λεει ολα !

----------


## xrisam

Πεντανόστιμο φαίνεται, μιάμμ..μίαμ!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ανεβήκαμε σε μια κουταλιά της σούπας ημερησίως !!!!  :Party0048: 
Τα σπάει το αυγοψωμο , ειδικά αραιωμένο με κρόκο τρελαίνονται!   :Jumping0046:

----------


## stefos

Από όταν ξεκίνησα με τα καναρίνια αυτό τα ταιζα ! Φοβερή αποδοχή και 
στις αναπαραγωγές το εμπιστευομουνα πολύ σε συνδιασμό με φρέσκο αυγό!!
Αφού έχουμε master sef (jk21) στο φόρουμ !

----------


## panosm

Δημητρη μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το αλευρι της συνταγης....
Με τι αλευρι θα μπορουσα να το αντικαταστησω το σκληρο αλευρι της συνταγης για να δωθει σε καναρινια χρωματος τις πρωτες μερες ? Το αλευρι για ολες τις χρησεις κανει ? ( νομιζω ειναι μαλακο και σκληρο μαζι) σκεφτομουν για αλευρι ολικης αλεσης .....
Εννοειται οτι τα ολοκληρα αυγα θα αντικατασταθουν απο ασπραδια,
θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω και γαλα χωρις λακτοζη και κινοα απο την αρχη ?

----------


## jk21

Καναρινια χρωματος , ποιες ρατσες εννοεις; μονο τα mosaic εχουν προβλημα τις πρωτες 45 με 50 μερες με τον κροκο 

το σκληρο σιταρι ειναι ενα .το χωριατικο το λεγομενο . Το ολικης αλεσης θα μπορουσε να μπει αλλα δεν δινει καλη υφη οπως ειχα δει σε προηγουμενο αυγοψωμο που ειχα φτιαξει τοτε .Το λευκο αλευρι δινει ωραια υφη αλλα ειναι φτωχοτερο θρεπτικα .Γινεται επισης απο μαλακο σιταρι .Ποιο το προβλημα με το σκληρο σιταρι ; στα μαρκετ βρισκεις κανονικα 


Κινοα θα μπορουσες να βαλεις αλλα δεν ξερω αν μαλακωσει ... στην κρεμωδη συνταγη την βαζω εξ αρχης με το γαλα και μεχρι να παρει βραση , εχει μαλακωσει και γινεται ενα με την ζυμη μετα .Εδω θα ειναι ηδη αψητο σε ζυμη και οχι σε γαλα , οταν θα δεχθει τη θερμοκρασια φουρνου .Εκτος αν θες να το μαλακωνεις πρωτα σε γαλα που παει ισα ισα να παρει βραση και τα μεταφερεις στη ζυμη και τα δυο μαζι μετα απο κανενα 20λεπτο (οπως κανουμε με το κουσκους για να φουσκωσει ) .Η χρηση γαλακτος φρεσκου με ολα του τα λιπαρα και κανονικη λακτοζη , εδω και αρκετο καιρο ( δυο χρονια πρεπει να ειναι ισως και περισσοτερο ) αλλα και πολλων αλλων μελων μας , μου εχει δειξει οτι τα πουλια δεν παρουσιαζουν ενοχληση απο τη λακτοζη (ουτε διαρροια , ουτε να δειχνουν εμφανισιακα νωχελικα οτι κατι τα ενοχλει ) και μιλω ακομα και για νεοσσους που μεγαλωσαν κανονικα (καναρινια , καρδερινες ) . Για το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη μου χουνε πει (δεν το εχω πιστοποιησει ) οτι δεν εξαγουν τη λακτοζη και με τον πλεον αθωο τροπο 

Μπορεις αν θες να βαλες και γιαουρτι αντι γαλα και εκεινο εχει ελαχιστη λακτοζη αφου εχει μεταβολιστει απ τους γαλακτοβακιλλους .Ισως οταν ησουν μικρος να θυμασαι και συνταγη κεικ με γιαουρτι απο τη μητερα σου ....

----------


## panosm

Τα μωσαϊκά εννοούσα ,ξέχασα να το αναφέρω. 
Λευκο δεν ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω λόγο φτωχών θρεπτικών συστατικών. Το χωριάτικο εχει ένα κίτρινο χρώμα και δεν ξέρω κατα ποσό θα ειναι οκ για τα μωσαϊκά. 
Ναι για το γιαούρτι εχεις δίκιο δεν το σκέφτηκα.... θα χρησιμοποιήσω πρόβειο μαλλον χωρίς την πέτσα. 
Κινοα ίσως στο τέλος τότε με μέλι για να αφρατέψει μαζί με αυγό την Αυγοτροφη.

----------


## jk21

Ναι  εχει ενα ελαφρυ κιτρινο χρωμα (οχι σαν το καλαμποκι βεβαια ) και ισως επηρεαζει σε mosaic που εχουν λευκο παραγοντα , οταν δινεται σε ποσοτητες στην περιοδο που βαφεται το λευκο . Δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση δωσε μαλακο λευκο αλευρι για σιγουρια .Μετα ομως σιγουρα αυτο ή μαλλον ακομα καλυτερα σιγουρα καλαμποκαλευρο , απλα θελει ενισχυση τοτε η πρωτεινη και μπορεις ειτε με ασπραδια ειτε με λιγο κιμα σογιας τριμμμενο

----------


## panosm

Δημήτρη μια δοκιμή θα πας πείσει !

----------


## ppprc

Δημητρη 100 μλ γάλα σε ποσο γιαούρτι αναλογη;;

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με αγελαδιτσα  οχι στραγγιστο  ,που εχει 3.5 % λιπαρα , οσο γαλα ,τοσο γιαουρτι 

αν ειναι στραγγιστο 8 εως 10 % λιπαρα 40 ή 30 gr γιαουρτι  αντιστοιχα  και  οταν το μιγμα δειχνει πολυ σφιχτο σαν ζυμη , μπορουμε να βαζουμε λιγο χυμο πορτοκαλι ή πολτοποιημενη μπανανα αναλογα τα γουστα (αν εχουν πλυθει καλα τα πορτοκαλια και το ξυσμα της φλουδας οσων στυψουμε )

----------


## ppprc

Παραδοσιακό πρόβειο δεν κανει;

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει 5μισυ % λιπαρα οποτε ανα 100 ml γαλακτος  που εχει 3μισυ % , βαλε γυρω στα 60 με 70 γρ γιαουρτι .Ολα κανουν , απλα οσο περισσοτερο απο 3μισυ % λιπαρα εχουν , τοσο λιγοτερο απο 100 γρ βαζουμε για να προσθετουμε στην ουσια τα ιδια λιπαρα

----------

